# Just getting back into brewing looking at building a keezer



## SimonV (16/2/18)

Just getting back into home brewing and I am going to have a crack to kegging this time round, I have never used kegs before so I have a lot to learn
I am just in the process of ordering parts to build my first keezer, I prefer quality gear and would rather spend a few extra $$ upfront than having to upgrade later on and pay for it twice.
I will have the keezer in my living room so space is an issue and need to stick with 200ltr chest freezer
Here is a list of the gear I am looking at using, I choose flow control taps because I will be brewing anything from stout to appleciders not sure if I really need them but I don't want to upgrade later if I do.

Perlick 650SS flow control taps x3
SS long Shanks X3 
6kg Gas bottle
Regulator Micro-Matic ( do I need 2 regs one set at higher pressure and a low pressure one I am new to the whole kegging thing )
Misc Items hose, clamps, drip tray, connectors john guest? and anything else I may have missed
Kegs second hand refurb X4
200ltr Westinghouse chest freezer


----------



## SimonV (16/2/18)

here is a pick of the layout in the chestfreezer that I am looking at do you think it will work ok?


----------



## fw00r (19/2/18)

SimonV said:


> here is a pick of the layout in the chestfreezer that I am looking at do you think it will work ok?
> 
> View attachment 111639



The keg proxy on the far right might mean you need a pretty tall collar, from my experience.


----------



## SimonV (19/2/18)

200mm collar should do it but I will research it more once all the parts turn up


----------



## Bonenose (19/2/18)

I assume you already have the freezer. I was looking at buying a freezer for a conversion and I found quite by accident when messing around that my old freezer I kept dog food and ice etc. in fit four kegs snuggly in the main section pretty sure it is only around 200 litre.


----------



## SimonV (19/2/18)

Bonenose said:


> I assume you already have the freezer. I was looking at buying a freezer for a conversion and I found quite by accident when messing around that my old freezer I kept dog food and ice etc. in fit four kegs snuggly in the main section pretty sure it is only around 200 litre.



I ended up buying the freezer new because all the second hand ones in my area were really crap and most were still asking $200, I only picked on 200ltr because its going into the living room and I was limited on space so hopefully it works out should know by the end of the week after all the bits turn up


----------



## Bonenose (19/2/18)

I only use one regulator, have a four way manifold in the freezer and a tee fitted outside in the line going from the gas bottle for force carbing, purging kegs etc. also have a couple disconnects (beer and gas) with push in fittings for this purpose. Do you have a temp control for freezer?


----------



## SimonV (19/2/18)

Bonenose said:


> I only use one regulator, have a four way manifold in the freezer and a tee fitted outside in the line going from the gas bottle for force carbing, purging kegs etc. also have a couple disconnects (beer and gas) with push in fittings for this purpose. Do you have a temp control for freezer?


I have a inkbird


----------



## koshari (20/2/18)

You also need to decide if you want a font or mount the taps in the collar..


----------



## SimonV (20/2/18)

collar


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/2/18)

https://www.cigarpass.com/threads/freezerator-build-keezer.72716/
Build with instructions


----------



## SimonV (20/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> https://www.cigarpass.com/threads/freezerator-build-keezer.72716/
> Build with instructions


Thanks


----------



## Coodgee (20/2/18)

will mine look like that if I go and buy saw and a hammer from bunnings?


----------

